# Che dite leggeranno?



## ologramma (1 Gennaio 2017)

stavo scorrendo la pagina iniziale è ho letto che oggi compiono gli anni quattro utenti , sono apparsi poco ma l'augurio di un buon compleanno bisogna farlo anche per educazione , poi se entreranno ancora non lo so ma se lo facessero avranno modo di vedere che qualcuno lo ha fatto .
Auguri ragazzi


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Gennaio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> stavo scorrendo la pagina iniziale è ho letto che oggi compiono gli anni quattro utenti , sono apparsi poco ma l'augurio di un buon compleanno bisogna farlo anche per educazione , poi se entreranno ancora non lo so ma se lo facessero avranno modo di vedere che qualcuno lo ha fatto .
> Auguri ragazzi


Mi associo  

 se poi avessero scritto una data a caso, va bene lo stesso tanto prima o poi è il loro compleanno


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi associo
> 
> se poi avessero scritto una data a caso, va bene lo stesso tanto prima o poi è il loro compleanno


La mia data a cazzo, quando mi iscrivo da qualche parte, è sempre il primo gennaio di un anno a caso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> La mia data a cazzo, quando mi iscrivo da qualche parte, è sempre il primo gennaio di un anno a caso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Appunto ma tanto prima o poi lo festeggiano...si si anticipati gli auguri :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> La mia data a cazzo, quando mi iscrivo da qualche parte, è sempre il primo gennaio di un anno a caso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io ovunque mi iscriva metto sempre quella giusta.

Perché prima di tutto conta la sincerità


----------



## MariLea (5 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> La mia data a cazzo, quando mi iscrivo da qualche parte, è sempre il primo gennaio di un anno a caso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Anche io, solo che metto il 6 di gennaio :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (5 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ovunque mi iscriva metto sempre quella giusta.
> 
> Perché prima di tutto conta la sincerità


:angelo:


apa:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Anche io, solo che metto il 6 di gennaio :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:Allora stanotte si vola !!!!!   :kiss:


----------



## MariLea (5 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Allora stanotte si vola !!!!!   :kiss:


Proprio così, cara Fiamma, :kiss:


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ovunque mi iscriva metto sempre quella giusta.
> 
> Perché prima di tutto conta la sincerità



La sincerità sulle cose serie  Capita di iscrivermi in millemila posti per le ragioni più disparate, vuoi che lasci mollichine di pane dappertutto, eh? Eh? EEHHH??? EEEEHHHHH??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Mari Lea ha detto:


> Anche io, solo che metto il 6 di gennaio :rotfl:


Questa è da test pisicologgico . Pekké?


----------



## MariLea (5 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Questa è da test pisicologgico . Pekké?


Il compleanno della mia tata che abbiamo sempre preso in giro x questo

avete la fissa di psicanalizzare tutto  :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> La sincerità sulle cose serie  Capita di iscrivermi in millemila posti per le ragioni più disparate, vuoi che lasci mollichine di pane dappertutto, eh? Eh? EEHHH??? EEEEHHHHH??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Certo che a star qui a leggervi mi sono infurbito.. :carneval:

Pensa che io avevo anche messo il mio indirizzo di casa nell'iscrizione, magari qualche donna che si fosse infoiata di me mi avrebbe lasciato un bigliettino di auguri alla porta...

Macche'... Nulla...

Tutti i culi sempre a quegli altri.. :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che a star qui a leggervi mi sono infurbito.. :carneval:
> 
> Pensa che io avevo anche messo il mio indirizzo di casa nell'iscrizione, magari qualche donna che si fosse infoiata di me mi avrebbe lasciato un bigliettino di auguri alla porta...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Proprio così, cara Fiamma, :kiss:


Una riservala per me  :abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> La sincerità sulle cose serie  Capita di iscrivermi in millemila posti per le ragioni più disparate, vuoi che lasci mollichine di pane dappertutto, eh? Eh? EEHHH??? EEEEHHHHH??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Questa è da test pisicologgico . Pekké?


Oddio meraviglioso  :rotfl::rotfl: : eh? Eh? EEHHH???EEEHHHHH???:rofl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Gennaio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Il compleanno della mia tata che abbiamo sempre preso in giro x questo
> 
> avete la fissa di psicanalizzare tutto  :rotfl:






Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che a star qui a leggervi mi sono infurbito.. :carneval:
> 
> Pensa che io avevo anche messo il mio indirizzo di casa nell'iscrizione, magari qualche donna che si fosse infoiata di me mi avrebbe lasciato un bigliettino di auguri alla porta...
> 
> ...



:rotfl:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio meraviglioso  :rotfl::rotfl: : eh? Eh? EEHHH???EEEHHHHH???:rofl:



:rotfl:

Mi era totalmente sfuggito il 3d di cuore infranto. Me lo sto leggendo con calma; ci sono interventi bellissimi


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che a star qui a leggervi mi sono infurbito.. :carneval:
> 
> Pensa che io avevo anche messo il mio indirizzo di casa nell'iscrizione, magari qualche donna che si fosse infoiata di me mi avrebbe lasciato un bigliettino di auguri alla porta...
> 
> ...


Se vuoi ti do l'indirizzo di uno che ne sa qualcosa :rotfl:ingenuo l'indirizzo non si mette si lascia che siano gli altri a scovarlo


----------

